# dx for dialysis av fistula  and/or graft



## conniff (Oct 25, 2011)

hope some of you coders out there can give me your opinions.
what is the proper way to dx an av fistula or an av graft that has stensosis.

I've been second guessing myself with:
  996.73 comp due to renal dialysis device, implant, and graft
  996.74 comp due to other  vascular device, implant, and graft
  996.1mech comp of other vasc device, implant , and graft


----------



## brownrm (Oct 26, 2011)

*AVF dialysis graft*

Correct - 996.73 comp due to renal dialysis device, implant, and graft.


----------



## Rajebpt (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,
996.73-stenosis of av graft
996.1-immature graft or malfunctioning graft
459.2-for central vein stenosis


----------

